# MAC - Matchmaster Foundation - October 2011



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Place all your *Matchmaster Foundation* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Matchmaster Foundation* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Matchmaster Foundation Discussion


----------



## dorni (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a swatch of the new Matchmaster Foundation in 1.5.
  	Natural light.






  	I find that shade quite yellow.


----------



## soco210 (Sep 27, 2011)

Matchmaster Foundation shade 6.0 on NW25 skin


----------



## Jilliecat (Sep 27, 2011)

Matchmaster 1.5, Matchmaster 2, StudioSculpt NC30, SFF NC30, SFF NC35


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 12, 2011)

Review here. 

  	2.0


----------

